# Charakter werden nicht aktualisiert!



## Flying-Neo (22. April 2008)

Hallo,

seit einiger zeit werden meine Chars nicht mehr aktualisiert. Ich habe den Crafter immer laufen in der neusten Version, und wenn ich WOW beende, läd er auch immer was hoch. Doch auf meiner Mybuffed Seite, stehen immer die gleichen Daten.

Z.b. soiele ich zur Zeit nur mit meinem Pala Jonás und er ist laut Mybuffedseite Level 50, dabei ist er Level 67. LoginDaten habe ich über den Crafter testen lassen sind ok!

Server der Chars auf Wrathbringer ist im Crafter aktivert und die Chars auch.

Was stimmt da nicht?

Mfg.Neo


----------



## Icesaibot9669 (22. April 2008)

Ich hab das selbe problem!


----------



## Flying-Neo (22. April 2008)

dann hoffen wir mal das sich jemand melden wird, der das problem lösen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg.neo


----------



## gOOvER (22. April 2008)

Starte mal die blascloader.exe, welche unter c:/programme/buffed.de liegt manuell und schau mal wie es danach aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flying-Neo (23. April 2008)

habe ich gemacht und er hat wohl auch was geupdatet, doch leider hat es nichts gebracht.....


----------



## gOOvER (23. April 2008)

Die richtigen Einstellungen im Client hast Du schon gemacht? Also überall da Häckchen rein, was übertragen werden soll?


----------



## Desaras (23. April 2008)

Dito selbes Prob 
Alles geprüft blascloader gestartet, update drübergelaufen, keine veränderung.
Daten die gesendet werden, alle häckchen ,geprüft, nichts geupdatet. 
Einfach mal auf gut Glück den buffed Ordner geleert im temp verzeichniss keine Veränderung.
Also iwie gehen mir die Lösungsideen aus.
Vielleicht weiss ja noch jemand was man noch tun könnte


----------



## Flying-Neo (23. April 2008)

ja habe ich aber oben schon geschrieben, es ging ja auch schonmal!

nun habe ich es manuell über die hp probiert und bekomme folgende meldung!

parse error in line 1 Deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist leider ungültig, hast du den BLASCProfiler installiert?

zurück
Warning: Cannot unset offset in a non-array variable in /var/www/webscripts2/buffed.de/pages/upload.inc.php on line 59

was für eine frage ob ich den blascprofiler installiert habe, woher soll ich sonst die BLASCProfiler.lua her haben. 

Addon ist im Spiel auch aktiviert, habe es gerade gecheckt!

Mfg.Neo


----------



## Refindor (25. April 2008)

selbes Problem hier..seit 1 1/2 Wochen wird fleissig übertragen aber nix passiert mehr auf der buffed seite...Ich bekomme jedoch keine Fehlermeldung. Es is so seit ich bei Buffed einige Chars auf "Nur für mich sichtbar" gestellt habe..alle chars sind seit dem nicht geuppt und auch kein Autoblog mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## Refindor (25. April 2008)

Halloo???


----------



## Ocian (25. April 2008)

Das Dev team besteht glaub ich nur aus 3 Leuten die auch jede menge zu tun haben, es wird sicherlich auch daran gearbeitet. Dafür muss hier nicht geantwortet werden, denn es wird auch so zur kenntniss genommen.


----------



## Lailo (28. April 2008)

Grüße Euch,

hatte das Problem auch aber inzwischen gefixt. Habe einfach alles deinstalliert und nochmal neu runtergeladen und installiert.




Flying-Neo schrieb:


> ja habe ich aber oben schon geschrieben, es ging ja auch schonmal!
> 
> nun habe ich es manuell über die hp probiert und bekomme folgende meldung!
> 
> ...



Bist Du sicher, dass Du auch den richtigen Dateipfad beim Upload benutzt hast? Nicht die .lua aus dem Interface/Addons nehmen sondern aus wtf/Account/saved variables. Der von Dir beschriebene Fehler taucht nämlich auf, wenn man die lua aus den Addons hochlädt.


----------



## DSZeraphine (30. April 2008)

Hab das selbe Problem seit einigen Wochen. Meine Jägerin ist auch schon 70 wird aber als lv 60 dargestellt. Hab das Programm mal komplett runtergeschmissen und versucht neu zu installieren. Jetzt will Blasc gar nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuchs weiter -.-

lg

Zera


----------

